# quartz gold ore samples



## HAuCl4 (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are 2 pieces from an "undiscovered" mine in Venezuela. The main deposit is consistently assaying around 2 Oz per ton. Gold is visible in plain sight or better with a magnifying glass. The catch is that there is no way to legally get machinery in there. :shock: :lol:

THAT is what good ORE looks like!. 8)


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 18, 2011)

Im buying some quartz gold specimens today, they wont get refined though, I will etch these and prepare them as specimens, the gold is coarse and crystallized/crystalline.............











there is a total of 15 ounces of gold in the specimens im buying, they are from Northern California
mlgdave


----------



## HAuCl4 (Feb 18, 2011)

Those must be twenty times or more richer than mine!. They look good!. 8)


----------



## dtectr (Feb 18, 2011)

mlgdave said:


> Im buying some quartz gold specimens today, they wont get refined though, I will etch these and prepare them as specimens, the gold is coarse and crystallized/crystalline.............
> 
> there is a total of 15 ounces of gold in the specimens im buying, they are from Northern California
> mlgdave



the one on the left (2nd picture) looks like it is from a vug or other open-type ore body? Is it pegmatic?


----------



## Drewbie (Feb 18, 2011)

Those are beautiful specimens, Dave.


----------



## mlgdave (Feb 18, 2011)

dtectr said:


> the one on the left (2nd picture) looks like it is from a vug or other open-type ore body? Is it pegmatic?


Its a crystalline/crystallized gold and quartz specimen, I will actually have them in hand tonight to better determine the actual structure. I think its looking like at least 1 specimen is really nice leaf gold, if so, yeeehaw!

I will keep you posted

mlgdave


----------



## djui5 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice rocks! What do you use to etch the rocks Dave? Here are some I'm refining:


----------



## HAuCl4 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice rocks djui!. 8)


----------



## Richard36 (Feb 21, 2011)

HAuCl4 said:


> Nice rocks djui!. 8)



Yup. 
Extremely nice ore.
I find the agate and the ironstone sample the most interesting.

Sincerely, Rick. "The Rock Man".


----------

